# More speakers anyone



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I was talking to one of the guys at Whatmough Wise the other day and he was talking about the new 10.2 standard being considered. Apparently it gives height as well as the standard 2 dimensions we get with speakers at ear level.

If this takes off, I'm investing in sepaker manufacturers :devil:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No kidding! Personally I’m not willing to put any more speakers in my living room. I expect that only the die-hard enthusiasts or those with dedicated rooms will be willing to deal with that many speakers. As if the phsical logistics aren't bad enough, think of the expense! Aside from the cost of the speakers themselves, which will just about double your speaker expense, people who hire out installations could easily expect their labor bill to increase another 50-75%, since running all the speaker wire is the bulk if the time and effort.

Bottom line, I expect this will end up like DVD-A or SACD and never go beyond a niche market.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Do you know if they have a wiring diagram for this system available? It might be best if I at least wire now before my walls are sheet rocked.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I saw this report back in 2002, seems it is being revisited: http://www.homecinemachoice.com/articles/hccarticles/techarticles/200201NextFrontier/200201NextFrontier.php


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> No kidding! Personally I’m not willing to put any more speakers in my living room. I expect that only the die-hard enthusiasts or those with dedicated rooms will be willing to deal with that many speakers. As if the phsical logistics aren't bad enough, think of the expense! Aside from the cost of the speakers themselves, which will just about double your speaker expense, people who hire out installations could easily expect their labor bill to increase another 50-75%, since running all the speaker wire is the bulk if the time and effort.
> 
> Bottom line, I expect this will end up like DVD-A or SACD and never go beyond a niche market.
> 
> ...


I am with you on this Wayne. I went with 5.1 instead of 7.1 to get higher quality speakers than if I spread my budget over 7 speakers, let alone 10. At some point, you have to call it a day and recognize that the law of dimishing returns has kicked in already.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I will probably be using M&K for my HT. Speaking with Barry over there, he isn't a fan of 7.1 and utilizes 2 pairs of sides for double rows. However, he said when using a 7.1 setup, they have a speaker that is a small tower and fires upwards and sideways. He says it is the most amazing sound he has ever heard. It fills up the space above and around you. I might consider them for my HT.


----------

